# Is it ok to keep rabbits in run all day



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

As I am brand new to rabbits, I am not sure about how long Pickles and Tiger Lily should have access to the new run they are getting. I would love for them to have as much access to it as they please. I mentioned in another post about how secure it will be. Nothing will be able to get into it -nor will my babies be able to get out. I live right in the city - so the only predators will probably be cats or rats. Maybe something else > I don't know. Can I let them go in it from their hutch whenever they like?

Many thanks,
Jacqui


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

jaxb05 said:


> As I am brand new to rabbits, I am not sure about how long Pickles and Tiger Lily should have access to the new run they are getting. I would love for them to have as much access to it as they please. I mentioned in another post about how secure it will be. Nothing will be able to get into it -nor will my babies be able to get out. I live right in the city - so the only predators will probably be cats or rats. Maybe something else > I don't know. Can I let them go in it from their hutch whenever they like?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Jacqui


personaly i wouldnt just because i know how destructive buns can be and i wouldnt trust them to not try and make a break for it if they could. personally i would only let charley out in a run if i was there to supervise or at leat poke my head out of the window now and again to check he's still there


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> As I am brand new to rabbits, I am not sure about how long Pickles and Tiger Lily should have access to the new run they are getting. I would love for them to have as much access to it as they please. I mentioned in another post about how secure it will be. Nothing will be able to get into it -nor will my babies be able to get out. I live right in the city - so the only predators will probably be cats or rats. Maybe something else > I don't know. Can I let them go in it from their hutch whenever they like?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Jacqui


hHi Jacqui

As far as know you can do, the more run time they have the better! But i dont have outdoor buns so not 100%. Im sure somebody will advise you soon xx


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine were fine when they were living outdoors having access to their run all day, i'd suggest not putting it on grass though or anything they can dig through lol and also lock them away at night in the hutch so they're safe (I presume theyre outdoor buns normally)


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have indoor bunnys but i put mine out in the nice weather but always make sure they are shady bits for them as it can get to warm in my back door...

but i am going to order 2 new hutches for them 2 morrow hopefully! then OH can start to build me runs for them,,


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

I leave mine in the run all day. They have direct access to it from their hutch so they can come and go as they please. Bunnies are supposed to have a minimum of 4 hours a day exercise time, mine have about 14 hours. I let them out at 7am and persuade them back in at 9pm.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

stacey11 said:


> Mine were fine when they were living outdoors having access to their run all day, i'd suggest not putting it on grass though or anything they can dig through lol and also lock them away at night in the hutch so they're safe (I presume theyre outdoor buns normally)


I agree, put them out on grass when your there, just have to becareful they dont dig and makesure they're in at night.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Hi!! I have 4 'bunnies', a neutered pair and two seperate neutered boys who have lost their females. They are all in runs all day and night and i have never had a problem, i use very strong mesh on my runs that is foxproof and these runs are fixed to sheds with catflaps in the doors so the buns are free to go in and out as they please. Rabbits are naturally at their most active from evening to dawn so i think it is only fair that they can get into the runs and hop and jump about at these times, i can look out of my window at 3 or 4 am and see them all out enjoying the night in all weathers!! One of my Girls used to love skipping about in the snow!! So i think if you have very strong mesh and a nice warm retreat for your rabbits it would be lovely if they could have access 24 hours a day.

Happy 'bunny' owning!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Theres no such thing as 'fow proof' mesh.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My rabbits have the run of my garden from about 6am until 9pm. They are locked away at night as i dont think its worth risking a predator attack.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

jaxb05 said:


> As I am brand new to rabbits, I am not sure about how long Pickles and Tiger Lily should have access to the new run they are getting. I would love for them to have as much access to it as they please. I mentioned in another post about how secure it will be. Nothing will be able to get into it -nor will my babies be able to get out. I live right in the city - so the only predators will probably be cats or rats. Maybe something else > I don't know. Can I let them go in it from their hutch whenever they like?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Jacqui





scosha37 said:


> I have indoor bunnys but i put mine out in the nice weather but always make sure they are shady bits for them as it can get to warm in my back door...
> 
> but i am going to order 2 new hutches for them 2 morrow hopefully! then OH can start to build me runs for them,,


OOPs i thought you said out in the Sun all day...lol silly me..

ineed to start to wear my specs....:001_huh:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Answering some of the questions about the run. The mesh is extremely strong I am unable to bed it with my hands. I don't have grass anymore. I had to fill the grass area in with concrete as it rarely dries out and I can't use it to put a hutch or run etc on. So Pickles and Tiger-Lily will be unable to burrow out of the concrete.

One of the reason my grass was so soggy is that I get very little sun in it. At most, the bunnies would have small part of their run in the sun for a short time during the day. I plan on getting a cover I have seen in some sites to keep them dry and in the shade.

The run will be very secure and strong. I am going to be able to move it to clean it out - but it is going be be heavy enough to not be moved by wind etc. 

Thanks again for the rpely


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

There is such a thing as foxproof mesh thank you!!!
This mesh is 1inch steel brick hod mesh that has been specially cut to size for my runs!! Please do not imply that i do not care about my rabbits and would put them at risk!!! You do not know me so please don't be so rude, an enquiry would have been more polite that an 'assumption' that you know better!! (aimed at the rude person that has told me there is no such thing as foxproof mesh......well actually 'fowproof' mesh!!! LOL)


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

My last post was aimed at ''crofty'' by the way!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> There is such a thing as foxproof mesh thank you!!!
> This mesh is 1inch steel brick hod mesh that has been specially cut to size for my runs!! Please do not imply that i do not care about my rabbits and would put them at risk!!! You do not know me so please don't be so rude, an enquiry would have been more polite that an 'assumption' that you know better!! (aimed at the rude person that has told me there is no such thing as foxproof mesh......well actually 'fowproof' mesh!!! LOL)


i have a hutch that is fox proof, it has solid metal bars and not mesh and i know you can buy these on runs, not sure if this is the brick hod mesh your on about? i know i couldnt bend these bars even if i put all my strenth into it and even my husband has tried and they dont bend at all.
so i have to agree there sure is fox proof hutches/runs out there as like i say i have guinea pigs living in mine 
i bought mine already made like this and wasnt especially made so if people want these you can buy them


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

BTW the metal mesh on mine is like this 1
RABBIT HUTCH AND RUN on eBay, also, Rabbits, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-May-09 07:16:51 BST)

see the 3rd pic for a close up of the metal bars, these bars dont move like mesh does.

hope that helps x


----------

